# What is everyone's favorite horse color?



## Brandyrider (Jan 26, 2011)

Grulla!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Greys and bays.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

black as black can get with a stripe and one sock.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Blue Roans hands down!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I really love blacks and bays, dark colors. Though I'm also a sucker for a steel gray.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

blue roans, grey dun, and I love buckskins, and paints...lol


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I like black bays, and BLUE ROANS, thats my next one


----------



## prunebey (Jan 10, 2010)

I love a blue or bay roan. I really like buckskin also.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Blue roan, Black, palomino, Dunskin, and a bay with lots o' crome!


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

i love Grulla's and blue roans


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

Roans, BAYS, and lepord apps.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't buy horses for their color - you can't ride color, after all. However, being human, I do have preferences. My Dancer (see my avatar) is a grulla, which is my second favorite color. My favorite color is a blood bay. My previous mare was a blood bay, and it looks like Dancer's filly, Rain, is also going to be a blood bay!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a sucker for a flaxen chestnut. My first horsy love was a flaxen chestnut. I've never really got over him.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am a sucker for a pretty horse. I change my mind about what my fave colour is pretty much every time I see another good looking horse.


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

Buckskin is my favorite. 
Or a dark bay.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Piebald, skewbald and black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Palomino, grey and flaxen liver chestnut =D


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Rose grey, but I settled for my dark grey baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VTAkhalTeke (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark chestnut, jet black and bright chestnut with no markings.


----------



## keysgirl22 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love buckskins and black the best


----------



## Christine1003 (Nov 26, 2010)

I love a bay roan with heavy roaning


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a few: Palomino, Grulla/Grullo, and Bays


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Chestnut overo. Totally. Me wanty.


----------



## Crystal09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Red or Blue Roan and Chocolate Palomino =)


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I love a liver chestnut, but I always loved bays best.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

I'm a sucker for chestnuts and bays. I like the look of chrome on a horse but in reality it's a lot of upkeep haha.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Anything flashy  We have a Paint and my pally mare, plus my sister's chestnut, of course. So I suppose I'm a little biased  But anyways, pintos, palominos, buckskins, grulla, roans... Anything less common than plain ol' bay!


----------

